# Miami has your back Houston



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our mutual enemy Dirk is up to his old tricks. He's flopping all over the place insinuating fouls just like he did against you guys last year. However, Miami's locking him down like T-Mac did and hopefully a cheater like this clown wont win a trophy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

uhm, sorry guy, but I'm rooting for Dallas this year :biggrin:

Dwayne Wade is full of awesomeness though.

Non-Houston fans who post here, remember this is a neutral team thread, so don't start talking trash in here!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm torn. I have three scenario's running through my head.

1. It would be cool if Dallas won because that would really put Texas on the map. When you travel through the Texas Triangle you are playing against there championship teams.

2. Would like to see Shaq win that championship before Kobe. Also want to see GP get his.

3. This is the strange one. Saw Kobe on Best Damn Sports show and he actually seems like a pretty cool guy. He was very humble and respectful of all the players that the guys from Best Damn were wanting him to rag on.

I'm rooting for Dallas but at this point, whatever.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

It's Dwyane's World... Go HEAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Im going for Dallas also..However, everytime I see Dirk miss a critical shot..I laugh, lol.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

DALLAS better do it for the west


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Going for Heat. I can't stand that Mark Cuban. Plus I want to see Alonzo get his ring.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pretty much the only players I really like in this series are Wade, Terry and Diop. I don't mind who wins, as long as it goes to seven games.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I love D-Wade, but oh I hate Zo, Payton, and Walker.
I am rooting for Dallas this year, once those three guys are gone, I will cheer for the Heats if they make the finals and they are not against us.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I Was Going For Dallas 

But then i realized i am Wadeawitness


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i prefer dallas but they have the ability to win next year so let payton and ZO have their rings this year for the 1st time and let them finally retire


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want the heat to win it. I want wade, ZO, and shaq(to proove to the leauge that he can win the ring without Kobe) to get that ring


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Go Heat, id be heart broken if heat lost


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I want the heat to win it. I want wade, ZO, and shaq(to proove to the leauge that he can win the ring without Kobe) to get that ring


:cheers:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I hate Dallas! Adam you have my full support. Dwayne Wade is amazing and remember, this guy is still on his rookie contract!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I want Yao to get the ring before Shaq.

Don't you remember how Shaq dissed Yao with his mimic of Chinese?

Geez... I can't believe I am a bigger Yao fan than most of you guys....


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> uhm, sorry guy, but I'm rooting for Dallas this year :biggrin:
> 
> Dwayne Wade is full of awesomeness though.
> 
> Non-Houston fans who post here, remember this is a neutral team thread, so don't start talking trash in here!


Sry YM but im goin for the heat. the mavs are just a team i can't stand dirk and jason terry make me wanna puke. but i like howard he should leave these guys and go to another team next chance he gets


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I want the heat to win it. I want wade, ZO, and shaq(to proove to the leauge that he can win the ring without Kobe) to get that ring


 :yes: :twave:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

well hadta stay loyal to the fellow Texan team, but looks like Miami take game 6 and the title, dallas miss out again, they really looked like they might take it this year... dammit GP finally gets a ring, but props to DWade, he's the main man without a doubt, he just killed the mavs the whole series.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: Shaq got another ring.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

adam said:


> Our mutual enemy Dirk is up to his old tricks. He's flopping all over the place insinuating fouls just like he did against you guys last year. However, Miami's locking him down like T-Mac did and hopefully a cheater like this clown wont win a trophy.


we dont like you guys.. go away. heat suck.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok, I don't want Shaq to win another ring, but I want to see Dwayne do good. He's the closest thing to MJ there ever was, even more so than LeBron. That's the only reason why I'd want to see the Heat get a ring, so Dwayne can flaunt it in front of Carmelo and LeBron. Well actually, just LeBron.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ye go the Heat...Wade got his ring. Im so happy, I've wanted him to get it before Lebron and Carmello since all the LBJ v Melo hype started. As for Shaq, I dont really care if he got another ring or not. On the court he is annoying, just gets by on past reputation, but off the court I find him so funny.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yay Heat!!! :clap: :banana: 

I hope Dallas never win a title.


----------

